
“Golang took the name channels so now we have pipelines” - Sirikon
https://github.com/dotnet/corefxlab/pull/980
======
pmontra
Really? Plenty of languages have channels [1] and channel is the term Hoare
used in his 1978 paper which introduced Communicating Sequential Processes. "A
communication is an event that is described by a pair c:v where c is the name
of the channel on which the communication takes place and v is the value of
the message which passes". [2]

[1]
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=concurrency+channels#q...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=concurrency+channels#q=concurrency+channels+-golang)

[2]
[https://books.google.it/books?id=_gXpBwAAQBAJ&pg=PA76&lpg=PA...](https://books.google.it/books?id=_gXpBwAAQBAJ&pg=PA76&lpg=PA76&dq=A+communication+is+an+event+that+is+described+by+a+pair+c:v+where+c+is+the+name+of+the+channel+on+which+the+communication+takes+place+and+v+is+the+value+of+the+message+which+passes%22&hl=en)

